# 19" Grizzly bandsaw mobile base



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Another day of cutting, welding, grinding, cutting the thing apart, rewelding it, grinding, priming, painting, hoisting, lowering it, refitting, rehoisting, and mounting casters. Makes for a long  day! But, I guess it's worth it.:yes: bill
Note: pictures are not in order of actual construction


----------

